# One more MKV Gti to keep you socal guys company :)



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

After 3 long weeks, I just finished another MKV Gti.

This is perhaps the BEST sounding car i have done in a while. From the very beginning, the owner expressed a taste for SQ music and a desire to compete in IASCA. Versus most of my other installs, which basically is either the car came out sounding good and so we decided to compete with it, or i tell the customer, hey, you should compete in IASCA after we are done. This is the first one where we mutually planned for the car to compete from the start 

So...the goals:

1. Create a very nice sounding vehicle capable to competing in IASCA.

2. Adhere to IASCA rules in terms of installation

3. still make the build very clean, stealthy, and with a bit of show factor, but we are willing to make certain sacrifices for SQ, namely, on axis aimed front stage and loss of hatch depth.


Lets get started, oh i also bought a new camera, so i took the finished pics with it, but haven’t quite figured out how to work the lighting and color...so some of the pics look a bit werid 


The signal starts with an alpine F1 status set. Included are the DVI-9990 headunit, the TMI-M990 monitor, and the DAI-C990 D/A converter. The DVI and the TMI were mounted in the stock location via AI dash kit. 



















The AI dash kit actually is a two piece snap in, so i molded the two pieces together:










And painted it to resemble one solid piece:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Front stage for the system is a pair of Seas Lotus reference set. As usual for my SQ Gti installs, the midbass are housed in door pods molded and attached to the front of the door. As the stock midbass is at the back of the door.

For this car, i did a few things differently. The first thing is to aim it further back and up, putting the driver as much on axis as possible with the listener. This does result in a more protruding pod of course, but is one of the concessions we made for pursuing SQ  While i was playing around with ideas and designs of an angled pod, i realized that a normal round baffle really would stock out a lot, looking like a tumor, where as if i followed the general dash's shape of angles, lines and trapezoids, it will look IMO a bit cleaner. As a result, i built a trapezoid baffle for the midbass.

Here is the finished product on the driver side door, with grille attached:










And grille removed, showing the lotus 6.5" trimmed in white vinyl:










Looking straight down on the pod:










Straight at the pod and speaker:










One more shot:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

And the same of the passenger side:














































A coupla shots from inside the car with the doors closed:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Here are some build pics of the pods:

First, the door was trimmed and the initial back mold was put on:










Once that was cured a layer of duraglass was put in to ensure it keeps it shape










This was allowed to dry over night, then they were popped out, trimmed to the correct size and any rough edges and protrusions sanded down. A vent hole was also cut into the back of the mold and also correspondingly in the door card.



















Then, the bridge section in the back, where the pod has to sit over and around the ledge of the stock pocket, is molded and attached.



















The molds were then treated to a thick layer of sound proofing










The speaker baffles were then aimed and secured to the back mold:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Mold cloth was pulled, resined, and then the pods were heavily reinforced from the inside via chop strand, and duraglass.










Then filler was applied and the pods sanded smooth:










Then a layer of modeling clay was stuffed into the walls of the kicks for resonance reduction:










Followed by a layer of sound proofing for additional resonance reduction and to securely hold the clay in hot weather:










Meanwhile, the metal door panel received their own share of sound proofing, and new speaker wires were run into the door:



















And the back of the door cars also received a lot of sound proofing so kill any rattles and buzzes:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Back to the pods, here is the bare pod with the trim panels










And then after they received their corresponding vinyl:










The trim pieces were then attached to the pods:










And then fastened to the door card:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Moving to the tweeter location. As usual, i molded the tweeters into the A pillars, however, again for the sake of SQ, we decided to aim the tweeters on axis firing at the opposite listener. We agreed to remove the vents on the A pillar to accommodate a low profile on axis mold. 

Here are the pics as taken from the front seats:





































And some quick build pics:

Initial mold done, and reinforced from the inside via duraglass:










Fillered and sanded smooth:










And then wrapped in vinyl, a bit of a pain since its more on axis, but came out okay.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Here are some more shots of the entire from of the vehicle, again sorry i couldn’t quite get the lighting right.




















The vehicle features zapco DC amplifiers, so the tuning cable comes out of the glove box for easy front seat tuning:











thats it for the front of the car, moving towards the back, just two quick shots of the wiring bundles running back, both wired tied every 6" or less for IASCA rules:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Moving to the hatch area of the car. Again, the goal was to achieve a high level of overall SQ but still keep the system hidden when needed.

So here is the normal view. I had a custom thick trunk mat made for him, so when it’s in, the car still looks very much stock. Only people who are very familiar with the MKVs will know the floor has been raised. I couldn’t get a good shot of mat, but it does look very stock in person 










Pop the trunk mat off and here is what you see, a vinyl trimmed fake floor with a single, large cutout in the middle. I made a grille cover for the opening. With dual vents done in grille mesh and mesh cloth, and a center section for a GTI logo.




























Remove this panel cover, and you can look into the install itself. I think this may be one of my proudest works. I wanted to come up with a design that takes my "simplicity and classy" look to the utmost. Meaning a design that doesn’t scream at you when you first see it, but you want to keep on looking at it and see all the small details in the long run.

So in a very shallow well, you see two ZAPCO 1000.4 amplifiers flanking a single seas lotus 10" subwoofer, and the Alpine F1 D/A Converter. Every piece of equipment has their own vinyl flush trimming border around them. There are also two clear plexi glass tubes acting as cosmetic dividers between the amps and the sub/DAC combo. On top there is a piece of 1/2" plexi glass, with a polished center cutout:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Aside from acting as a visual divider within the well, flicking a switch will also passes a white light through them, giving everything a very soft glow at night. This is not meant to illuminate everything, but just adds a little extra lighting. 




























Now here are the build pics for the back.

First is the subbox. Because of the shallowness of the well. The box for the subwoofer had to be very shallow but very wide and long to get the correct air space. 

As a result, a box with about .85 cubft of air space was built but was only about 2" tall. Here is the bottom:










Here is the top attached with the spacers for the top well. This is so the equipment will be flushed once the top well is attached:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Here are the various components of the top well. Each border trim had to be made individually and routed/sanded.










Here is a shot after everything had vinyl applied and secured together:



















And the two plexi rods inserted and secured to the well:










Here are the four LED spot lights and the spacer rings i made for them, so they can be installed into the sides of the well and shine directly into the rods:










Here are two shots of the well with all the leds installed and the wires secured:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

And finally, a few shots of the wiring and equipment. You can see the sub is sitting on stacked rings to space it up. All the equipment were secured by panhead screws, all the wires ziptied and neatly organized throughout.





































And finally, the well attached plexi secured, ready for the top fake floor section:











After some tuning with Eng, I think we both agree this may be the best sounding car i have taken down to socal for him to tune. The center is very solid and precise with great height and good widths. Depth is not too bad but hard to match something like a new civics’ interior. Tonality is also very nice and balanced. 

With some more tuning and resolving a slight background hiss issue (i think we need to swap in a new amp), it should be ready to go. This car will be at Mr. Marv's BBQ and comp, along with other comps throughout Cali in the future.


----------



## videsh (Apr 16, 2009)

you sir are a god among men 

awesome job as usual


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i resized the pics to give 56k guys a fighting chance hehe


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

:bowdown:


----------



## johnya84 (Nov 24, 2007)

Do you put sound deadner in the spare tire area?


----------



## BodegaBay (Dec 16, 2005)

Without a doubt your best built to date. Three weeks for this car is some serious time.


----------



## SWINE (Aug 29, 2008)

GREAT!


----------



## Tonyguy (Nov 15, 2007)

once again a beautiful install. My picky ass wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## dual700 (Mar 6, 2005)

HORRIBLE pictures compression!!!:laugh:
Car sounded awesome!
With a lot of power on tap, really brings the dynamics of the sound. I usually hate VW due to their stupid speaker placements, but this car actually has an open front area, I am impressed!
Seats can go down very low and very far back, good!!
No rattles, no buzzing, nothing for me to kill with EQ, which is a big plus.
Staging is wide, though I can use some more depth, but no complains.
Center is one of the best one I've listened to.
Overall, one of the cars that required me to go back to mine and made me check my system all over..


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

He does it again! Another winner!


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

Awesome work!
Quick question, did you replace the oem battery with a better aftermarket one?


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

Bing, it seems like this has been asked before but I can't find the answer, what do you use for the flush rings on your door pods and kicks? The blue plastic looking trim part. I've normally used wood, layers of veneer, or ABS, but wood is thicker and ABS has to be heated to get the right shape- it looks like your blue stuff is soft enough to take shape without heat yet rigid enough to keep its shape..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## baggedbirds (Sep 21, 2008)

your work is always a treat to view.
When I am in Campbell visiting family I would love to listen to what ever you are working on.


----------



## avences (Jan 23, 2009)

Amazing install!!!!!!!

Just curious....does car keep spare tire?


----------



## kwhitelaw (Sep 4, 2007)

TREETOP said:


> Bing, it seems like this has been asked before but I can't find the answer, what do you use for the flush rings on your door pods and kicks? The blue plastic looking trim part. I've normally used wood, layers of veneer, or ABS, but wood is thicker and ABS has to be heated to get the right shape- it looks like your blue stuff is soft enough to take shape without heat yet rigid enough to keep its shape..
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I'll answer for Bing as im pretty sure I know what he'll say..

The blue plastic is low heat plastic, more than likely sourced from Select Products or Mobile Solutions.

Cuts easily, molds with heat quickly. A little pricey all things considered, but it does the job well.

kevin


----------



## TREETOP (Feb 11, 2009)

kwhitelaw said:


> I'll answer for Bing as im pretty sure I know what he'll say..
> 
> The blue plastic is low heat plastic, more than likely sourced from Select Products or Mobile Solutions.
> 
> ...


Select Products "Low Heat Plastic LHP1824 or LHP1848" Sure looks like it!
Thanks!

-Cory.


----------



## tulz43 (May 7, 2009)

Hey Guys,

I am the proud owner of Bing's latest. And I must say... I'm truly blown away. The pictures do not do it justice (new camera does help ) And well the sound is fantastic. Everything blends so well. The center staging is right on the money... The more I listen and let the speakers break in... the better it gets. Eng has done a fantastic job tuning. Going back to him again to squeeze a little more out of it.

As for my experience with Bing... I cannot say enough good things about him. I'd have to say this has been one of the finest experiences I have ever had. He went above and beyond everything I thought it might look and sound like. I gave him a lot of freedom in the design, and as you can see, it really paid off!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks guys.

Ben, it was an absolute pleasure working with you. when i get a customer that has so much passion in SQ, and gives me a lot of confidence and freedom of design, it only motivates me to go the extra maile for them. see you in two weeks! 

answering some of the questions:

1. the stock battery is there right now, its not a huge power hungry system and wtih less than 5k miles on the ODO, i dont think its absolutely imperative right now to swap, but its not a big deal to swap later 

2. there is some small bit of sound proofing on the wheel well section, the rest, there is very little. this install is SO depth challenged, as you can see how far it comes to the edge of the trunk opening. even the depths of the sound proofing could push it too high. but, in general terms, the sturdy FLOOR pan of hte trunks does not rattle at all. 

3. spare tire? i would think its sitting in the garage


----------



## Big_Valven (Aug 20, 2008)

Great project overall and I love the boot. I would have made the front door pods slightly more rounded, but its' definitely an individual look! Well done as always


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Bing, what can we say. The fact that your happy with this ride to the outmost, speaks for itself.
I think your building yourself a small fan base!!

Also congrats to the owner, Ben, for having the guts & patience (imagine no ride for 3-weeks! eek) & $$$ to take a Golf to IASCA standards! Nice!


----------



## tulz43 (May 7, 2009)

Thanks syd-monster. I just can't get enough of it.... I seem to stay in the car longer and longer once I react my destinations. I even leave for work earlier so I can listen a bit longer.


----------



## krouchchocolate (Jul 30, 2008)

wow nice install man.


----------



## KMelt (Jan 19, 2009)

Your installs are awesome, and this one is right up there. Definately look forward to see the next Simplicity build.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

love your builds. Can we clone you and put one of you on the east coast too?


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

tulz43 said:


> I seem to stay in the car longer and longer once I react my destinations. I even leave for work earlier so I can listen a bit longer.


YEAH! haha! I coudn't think of a better way to describe that an owner is happy with their install!! That line is a classic, i can't beleive your leaving for work earlier. Mate, that is fantastic!


----------



## socal28 (Nov 14, 2008)

As always, awesome work man!


----------



## KAPendley (Nov 19, 2007)

BING!! This has to be my favorite install you have done. Im DIGGIN the door panels bro. Looks great!! KUDOS all around!!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey Andy,

how you been man? things getting better out there?


----------



## avences (Jan 23, 2009)

i have a question.....just finished reading one discussion about using deflex pads (which i have a pair ready to use).

I have seen your door panels, the pod that hold the midbass has a small hole in the back part, i guess for letting air flown into the inside of the door and using the door as a big enclosure, are you using deflex pads in the inner door panel just behind that little hole in the speaker pod?.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

no i dont use the pads...i honestly havent heard much of a difference. and believe it or not, on this car you cant use it, if yo uused it, the thickness of the pad would acutally fully seal off the pod. and that is usually too small of a space for a lotus to breath properly.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

nice work Bing...........again


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

see you in a week jim, maybe i will give myself a proper long listening of your truck this time hehe


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

simplicityinsound - on the pods you make the blue surround on the pod face before wrapping and glassing.

What is that stuff?
thanks


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

okay, i am not going to answer this one, since someone already asked and answered that exact same question on the same page of this thread


----------



## Bobbok (Jun 22, 2009)

This is an install that I have wanted to see. The cleanliness and use of materials is definitley inspiring! Thanks and I look forward to seeing more of your work! Hopefully I can get a project together soon!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

That's how I wanted my hatch to look, unfortunately I don't have the skills or tools required so I'll just lust after this one! 

Not feelin' the door pods though. I like the first couple sets you did and it's not the angle on the pods but the shape. I don't think it flows with the door panel but I will agree that sometimes function has to come over form. 

Man I wish I could hear it.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i hear ya man...i think really, the pod needs to be seen in person, 3D, i had mocked it up in circular ring before, and honestly, it looked like a boob with it angling out. i played with a whole slew of different baffle shapes, and this was by far the best to my eyes, beucsae the door really in the end, is a bunch of trapezoidal shapes with rounded corners. i think if you saw it in person, it flows a lot better than on a 2d pic 

yeah wish you could be at marvs to hear it


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

Notice how this install's captured a few of our attentions, yet we barely even mentioned the F1 status H/U!!... not exactly everyday gear that.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

yeah...i was suprised no one mentioned it hehe, its only my third of forth time touching the F1 stuff, and my first using this generation of the gear. 

is the F1 still avaiable down-under mate?


----------



## syd-monster (Jan 7, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> yeah...i was suprised no one mentioned it hehe, its only my third of forth time touching the F1 stuff, and my first using this generation of the gear.


 yes, nice gear indeed.



> is the F1 still avaiable down-under mate?


 Not new, Alpine only had it for sale for a short period, it was pretty much the most expensive gear around at the time. It does pop up once a year in the used sections of forums, but rare to say the least. Im sure with enugh $$ you could have Alpine Australia chase one/set down for you.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> i hear ya man...i think really, the pod needs to be seen in person, 3D, i had mocked it up in circular ring before, and honestly, it looked like a boob with it angling out. i played with a whole slew of different baffle shapes, and this was by far the best to my eyes, beucsae the door really in the end, is a bunch of trapezoidal shapes with rounded corners. i think if you saw it in person, it flows a lot better than on a 2d pic
> 
> yeah wish you could be at marvs to hear it



What's wrong with boobies??? 

Hell, at this point I just wish I had my car. It's sitting at the port in Bremerhaven waiting on enough cars to fill up a transport truck before they'll bring it here.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

if its in bremerhaven already, why can you go pick it up? i know its at the other side of the country, but a days drive through the country on the autobahn...


----------



## tulz43 (May 7, 2009)

quality_sound said:


> What's wrong with boobies???


Not a thing!

But the pods really have to be seen in person. They flow with the door very well.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

yeah sorry, found it,

hmm i just have to try and figure out what it would be called in New Zealand,
I guess it's like PVC pipes in sheet form?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

honestly i ahve never used PVC anyting to do this, but it cetainly seems much softer and more pliable.

in a sense its not unlike ABS, except it will get softer and form at a MUCH lower heat range. so the line between making it hot enough to form to shape and too hot that it gest all gooey is MUCH wider than ABS. but there is still some practice in it. after using it for about a year now, i have gotten the amount of heat to be applied pretty well down. this is espeically important in a non round baffle like this, as the platsic can tend to bend and distort a lot more around shaper corners.

not sure hwat the scientific name of it is, i have always known it as low-heat plastic.

maybe get two or three sheets and pay the one itme shipping down there?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Bing - do you use any particular RTA software on a laptop? Sorry I didn't have time to search. I'm kind of shopping for a netbook and this may dictate if I get Windows or an HP with their "Mi" flavor of Ubuntu.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

its not an RTA, its the laptop loaded with the zapco tuning software to tune the zapco DSPs built into the DC amps and also the DSP6.

b


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

Bing,
Dude this install is sick, I love it..
when i come up your way i may drop off my car..lol
Great work man!


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

if anyone touches my GTI for audio, it will be Bing. 

what is the turn around time on an install if i bring you the equipment? are you booked months in advance?

2009 GTI
9887 / TRU B6-S / PRS720 components / single 10" sub
set active as i dont like my prs tweets run passive
pods matching jboz's
same general trunk layout

can you place anything on your trunk floor, or will it bend and hit your subwoofer cone?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

troy man hehe, wish you could be at Marv's bbq this weekend, the GTi will be there on both days  

placenta...you can email me direct: [email protected] 

but real quick:

1. on this car turn around was around 3 weeks, if oyu dont need it for iasca and if you dont need the lighting and other touches, 2 weeks can do.

2. i am usually booked 3-5 months in advance, currently booking november.

3. every one of my cars thats is a stealth install,i can pretty much sit my over 200 lb ass on it. whats the point of doing a stealth install with fake floor if you cant use it?


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> if its in bremerhaven already, why can you go pick it up? i know its at the other side of the country, but a days drive through the country on the autobahn...


It has to get trucked to the vehicle processing center at Kapaun, they won't release it to me at the port.  But they have to have it to me by the 8th or 9th so I'm thinking late this week.


----------



## tulz43 (May 7, 2009)

placenta said:


> if anyone touches my GTI for audio, it will be Bing.


Good thinking! You won't regret it.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

so he's booking 6 months out actually.. lol.

3 weeks in a rental car will get expensive. but i suppose thats the price you pay for a sick install. I've done tons of my own installs, many of which are around here somewhere. But I'd never had a professional looking system which really blew people away. I just dont have any interest in learning fiberglass and stuff, nor would I want to learn using my brand new car. Thats why I'd just rather hand it over to someone at this point and pick it up done. 

I need to get dimensions on the Tru Super Billet SB6 to see if it will fit across my trunk floor. Though I bet the price of that amp will really sicken me. If anyones known me around here since ~2004-2005, you know I have to go TRU or not go at all. And since the PRS720 are my favorite speaker of all time, I have to go with them again. (I've had at least 3 sets now.). I was thinking of the old school TO3 4.150 again (I've had 2), but it doesnt really cover the channels I need since I have to go active. 

I could see an install like that going over $5000 easily with parts/labor. Thats a lot of dough, when I owe almost $30k at this moment. (Rollover from my 2008 BMW 135i was added).. Still.. I will dream about a system like this, and someday might decide to make the plunge.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

simplicityinsound said:


> its not an RTA, its the laptop loaded with the zapco tuning software to tune the zapco DSPs built into the DC amps and also the DSP6.
> 
> b


I figured it was the Zapco software, but my question still applies  Are you using an RTA for a baseline or doing everything by ear?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

no rta hehe...i do rough tuning by ear, and then usually have Leon or Eng do the fine tuning, and they both do it by ear, unless some major issues that they want to verify, at which point hte rta comes out, i think of all the cars they tuned for me, only once did we break out an RTA, and it didnt help beucase in the end, it was my dumb ass who set the input configuration wrong on the dc amp lol

placenta, in a month or less you may see a MKV Gti wtih a true billet 6 in the back hatch


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

simplicityinsound said:


> And finally, a few shots of the wiring and equipment. You can see the sub is sitting on stacked rings to space it up. All the equipment were secured by panhead screws, all the wires ziptied and neatly organized throughout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOW [ just simply the most awesome . . . epper: } Bing for President !!!!


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> placenta, in a month or less you may see a MKV Gti wtih a true billet 6 in the back hatch


i need a list price from Don on the Billet 6. I can figure out my own "cost" from there...


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

well, from my planning for this upcoming Gti, fitment shouldnt be an issue


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

placenta said:


> (Rollover from my 2008 BMW 135i was added).. Still.. I will dream about a system like this, and someday might decide to make the plunge.



Funny that you went from a 135 to a GTI and I'm very seriously considering going from a GTI to a 135i.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> Funny that you went from a 135 to a GTI and I'm very seriously considering going from a GTI to a 135i.


ah BMW was fastest car ive ever owned. but as a complete package, i prefer the GTI. this is my 3rd MK5 GTI.


----------



## tulz43 (May 7, 2009)

placenta said:


> ah BMW was fastest car ive ever owned. but as a complete package, i prefer the GTI. this is my 3rd MK5 GTI.



Man if you could settle on one car... doing a dream system would be a lot easier


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

tulz43 said:


> Man if you could settle on one car... doing a dream system would be a lot easier


I've averaged about 1 new car per year for the last 10 years. This GTI should be the keeper since i wanted a 4 door for the longest time. At least I grew out of the stage of buying $800 amps every couple months to try out.. But back to the topic.. 

I would need SIRIUS radio in a custom install like this. I have heard the stock GTI antenna will work to plug into an aftermarket satellite tuner. I would not want an extra antenna on my roof.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

satelite radio atennas dont need to be on the roof, hell i have never put any sat. antenna anywhere in ear the outside of hte car.

in the Gti, having it in the natural spot below the front center vents, out of hte sight, is perfectly fine. sat signal goes through everything but metal and concrete.


----------



## placenta (Feb 2, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> satelite radio atennas dont need to be on the roof, hell i have never put any sat. antenna anywhere in ear the outside of hte car.
> 
> in the Gti, having it in the natural spot below the front center vents, out of hte sight, is perfectly fine. sat signal goes through everything but metal and concrete.


ya a lot of people put it under the diffuser vent. i replaced mine with a dash tray but same idea. on the GTI you have huge room under your front seats but you probably know that. so its either go big and use the trunk, or get a couple PDX under the front seats and stay small.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

simplicityinsound said:


> satelite radio atennas dont need to be on the roof, hell i have never put any sat. antenna anywhere in ear the outside of hte car.
> 
> in the Gti, having it in the natural spot below the front center vents, out of hte sight, is perfectly fine. sat signal goes through everything but metal and concrete.


The OEM satellite antenna is actually in the sharkfin on the roof, along with the OEM navi antenna. The AM/FM antenna is in the defroster grid.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

placenta said:


> ah BMW was fastest car ive ever owned. but as a complete package, i prefer the GTI. this is my 3rd MK5 GTI.




How do you mean? Other than a VERY brief experience with an Si I've been VW exclusive for at least 13 years now, but the Bimmer just felt more solid and less "engineered", if that makes sense. Hell, just being able to have a real, honest to god turn on lead from the OEM radio is almost enough to make me switch. With the B5.5 finding the S-Contact location was easy, NO ONE seems to know where it is on a MkV. There has to be one in the ignition (which I'm NOT going to screw with) and most likely in the dash cluster as well. I need to find a friggin' schematic. 

Of course, it's not like BMW put the midbasses in the right place on the 135 either. lol

A MkVI has them in the right spot though...


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Amazing job. I love the entire setup and the fact you consealed it all.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

quality_sound said:


> How do you mean? Other than a VERY brief experience with an Si I've been VW exclusive for at least 13 years now, but the Bimmer just felt more solid and less "engineered", if that makes sense. Hell, just being able to have a real, honest to god turn on lead from the OEM radio is almost enough to make me switch. With the B5.5 finding the S-Contact location was easy, NO ONE seems to know where it is on a MkV. There has to be one in the ignition (which I'm NOT going to screw with) and most likely in the dash cluster as well. I need to find a friggin' schematic.
> 
> Of course, it's not like BMW put the midbasses in the right place on the 135 either. lol
> 
> A MkVI has them in the right spot though...


paulie, go find out who designed the rear door speaker location and unleash some shock and awe on him/her


----------



## jmvar (May 11, 2009)

Amazing build. I am still a rookie and trying to learn the magic that happens while all this stuff is being fabricated so please excuse the questions.

How do you attach the front speaker pods to the door card?

How are the speaker grills made and how are they attached to the pods?

For the false floor covers, do these get attached to the false floor or are they just layed in?

thanks


----------



## tulz43 (May 7, 2009)

jmvar said:


> How are the speaker grills made and how are they attached to the pods?
> 
> For the false floor covers, do these get attached to the false floor or are they just layed in?
> 
> thanks


Speaker grills are made with a wood frame.. the hole is covered with a thin metal screen that gives them protection and then speaker grill cloth for looks. They are just pressure fitted in.

Same goes for the false floor.


----------



## sonyvgncr33 (Oct 15, 2012)

Handmade awesome, with beautiful lights


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

AHHH Bing,,, 

I cant even look at your install anymore. Makes my car look like **** 

Great install as always!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

well, unfortunately, the car has now been sold and returned to stock...but, it still exists here on the interwebs


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe (Jun 24, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> well, unfortunately, the car has now been sold and returned to stock...but, it still exists here on the interwebs



What a shame...all that beautiful work.


----------

